# Camping Site required near Taunton



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Can anyone recommend a Site in the Taunton area for next week. We are members of the CC, but anything will do, ie Commercial, CLs etc.


Cheers Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.cornishfarm.com/

and treat your MH to something while you are there 

Dave


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Contact Vanbitz, they have a beautifull site and are on the edge of Taunton town.
Bob


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Cornish Farm for me, good, well run site with excellent facilities and WiFi, about twenty minutes stroll into Taunton and, _and_ the best bit - access to VanBitz accessories store.

P&L


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Holly Bush Park, it comes up on Google.

Nice privately owned site, quite small and nicely maintained.

Nice woodland walks nearby and a quaint olde worlde pub 2 mins up the road who serve very nice food.


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

We're off to Cornish Farm tomorrow ready to have some goodies fitted to the van on Monday, really looking forward to it - the site looks great and the weather is supposed to be fine as well.

Take care

Al  and Jean


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We stayed at Cadeside Camping Club Site, Wellington, for a few days last month. No facilities other than EHU and hard-standing. Only £8 a night. Very clean and peaceful. Friendly wardens. Bus stop o/s site for regular (15 mins) bus ride into centre of Taunton.

Keith


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Greenacres is very nice indeed a little noisy if you park near the road, cost 14pounds per night no. 01823 652844 or 
www.greenacres-wellington.co.uk this is adults only site, I have nothing to do with the site, it's that I spent a night there on wednesday this week.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Just to say thank you all, to my request for info on campsites near Taunton.


I have decided to book into Cornish Farm for three nights from Tues, as they tick all the boxes (especially the disabled facilities).

Mentioned the M/H Accessories shop to my wife, and I dont seem to be able to find my wallet since, strange!!!



Cheers and thanks again,

Andy


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Andy

Looks like we'll just miss you, we're going down today but leaving on Tuesday morning. Bad news about the wallet, I'm sure it will turn up after you leave Cornish Farm ;-)

Enjoy your stay

Al


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Foll-de-roll, I don't know if it is of interest to you but I wanted to make you aware that there is a very useful cycle / walking path all the way from the centre of Taunton to the Cornish farm site, except for the last three or four hundred yards, which is a quiet country road. Hope this helps. (The site has perhaps the nicest toilet block we have ever seen....).


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Cornish farm, and have a good look at the basis of the elsan dump point!

C.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Jocie,


Thank you for the info regarding the cycle track. I had been trying to decide whether to take the Golf clubs or the Bike (I shall probably take both).

Would the Cycle track be possible in a Disability Scooter?. My wife has a small Scooter with a range of about six to eight miles,so maybe could make a nice trip out for her!!


Andy


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Foll-de-roll, yes the entire way is suitable for a disability scooter and most of it is in fact lit at night. Turn right at the exit from Eddie Vanbitz site, and after about 3 or 4 hundred yards of country road, look out for a gated entrance to the track on your left hand side. Once you get into the central area of taunton the track ends and you have a few hundred yards of roads (with pavements) before you are bang in the town centre. Perhaps you could look it up on the internet.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Just had 3 nights at Cornish Farm Taunton excellent site, and super loos.

Had a look in the Vanbitz shop, and hadn't a clue what most of the stuff was for, didn't look like your average Campsite shop, only thing I could have afforded were the bog-rolls.


Some very posh Vans on the site, many of them seemed to be having some gadgetary fitted by Vanbitz, thought the Burstners were very nice looking, but I felt rather dated, and from another World with our A/S Exec, still each to their own, and you can't package wonderful memories. 


Thank you all for recommending Cornish Farm. 


Cheers Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy

We were at Cornish farm on Thursday last, having our alarm LED lights and Phonix solar panel repaired (micro switch). Ours was the extreamly dirty Burstner Elegance 821 facing straight up the main road on site. We were on our way back from a tour of northern Scotland (17 days).

There was also a brand new Elegance and an Avaiano, both gold in colour.

Spent 3 hours today cleaning the van and its still not really clean  

Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Andy,


You must have had some decent weather up in Scotland, as my family keep telling me how nice it has been over the Easter period :x :x 


I thought the two Burstners looked geat and it is nice to see colours, other than in your face white. Perhaps more Manufacturers will follow suit.



Nice to talk,

Andy


----------

